

When announcing your new web framework, don't be a douche - jon_dahl
http://jrmehle.com/2009/06/02/dont-be-a-douche/

======
ihumanable
I like the fact that neither person really has anything of value to say, and
both end up doing it in a dick way. Also the ruby guy loses points for his
blog exploding under the massive HN load, now the C guy (who's blog is still
up) can use that as a point in this pointless argument.

~~~
ionfish
Both blogs run WordPress, of course, so they're hardly representative of their
respective positions.

------
daeken
Seems his blog is down. Should've used C.

~~~
bena
Text only Google Cache.

[http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:2KAAnfh6M88J:jrmehle.com...](http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:2KAAnfh6M88J:jrmehle.com/+jrmhele.com&hl=en&client=firefox-a&gl=us&strip=1)

------
AndrewHampton
The product announcement this article is talking about is by far the most
entertaining product announcement I've ever read.

[http://ediblepet.net/2009/05/23/web-applications-should-
be-c...](http://ediblepet.net/2009/05/23/web-applications-should-be-compile/)

~~~
omouse
Indeed, the guy is delusional. C is the linga franca of computing? Ew, no
thanks. How about we change the world for the _better_ instead of sticking to
the same old junk?

------
Hexstream
If _you_ dropped your ego you wouldn't feel an urge to post a fluff piece to
justify your decisions to random disparaging blog posts.

~~~
petercooper
Flippant replies to "controversial" posts that made it big on HN always seem
to do well here. People on HN like a catfight as much as anyone else, and if
someone wants some free pageviews off the back of that, good luck to them.

If anything needs to be fixed, it's the idiots on HN who vote up response
posts like this, but that's democracy for you.

------
Shaitan_Apistos
Wait... you thought the C web framework guy was serious?

~~~
jsonscripter
Haha, everyone knows assembly is the one true web framework.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Real web programmers use butterflies.

------
10ren
"RoR in C" is intriguing; another one: "Sinatra in C".

They are partly a systemization of lessons learned in webapps, and this
_particular_ aspect should be transportable out of Ruby.

~~~
wooby
I worked briefly on a C FastCGI that matched routes to function pointers, sort
of like Sinatra.

I think the "real" way to do it is with Apache Axis2/C, though.

------
ivankirigin
It's striking when you sit back and think about the meaning of the metaphors
we use. For example, "pain in the ass" is an entirely unpleasant and graphic
metaphor.

"Being a douche" is also graphic, and probably offensive to many people. Those
using the term probably haven't thought about it much.

~~~
ellyagg
I often think that about stand-up comics. Then I remember that they're
supposed to be funny. Blog posts, on the other hand, should never try to be
funny. Especially if they have to do with programming. Programming is a very
serious business.

~~~
ivankirigin
But the blog post wasn't funny. It's like calling something 'gay' - possibly
funny but largely devoid of descriptive meaning. I hope you weren't trying to
say I have no sense of humor. I love low brow humor.

------
ilyak
The amount of yak shaving he'd do in order to web-program in C would be
astounding.

